# Guadalajara Lakeside lap swimming & other activity lessons



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

We arrive at GDL on July 5th, in Chapala for a week to pick a rental for six months probably. There seems to be some rentals on the internet that might work out, but we'd have to see in person.

Anyway, in the event we don't find/choose a place with a community pool, I wondered about public pools in the Lakeside area. Are there any public pool where a person could do regular, serious laps?

Also, does anyone know if there are any pottery workshops, any sort of art or cooking classes in Ajijic or Chapala? I checked the LCSociety and didn't see anything.

RV ******, I'll PM you later so we can arrange a time for my husband and I to meet at a good time for you. Our one week (July 5-10) rental is close to the Chapala market. If Coffee Guy reads this, I hope he and his wife also would like to meet up as he expressed an interest some weeks ago. I may need to PM him later.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Chapala, the Lake Chapala Inn B&B has a lap pool and the Montecarlo Hotel has recreational pools for a daily fee. Of course, there are the hot springs at San Juan Cosala, but not for laps, I don't think. I have no idea about 'pottery workshops.' That almost sounds too organized for the laid back lifestyle here, but who knows; one may exist or you might find a local potter to coach you in his own workshop; or, did you just want to visit a workshop? There are artists who sometimes give lessons in Ajijic but I don't know of any cooking classes going on right now; sometimes there are such classes given in local restaurants, but usually in winter. You may want to be less active on your first short visit and just relax and wander about. Shout when you get here.


----------



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

Will do! Thanks for the heads up and info on the Lake Chapala Inn lap pool.


----------

